# Clamping up through dovetails made by a Katie



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobj3, this question is for you or anyone else who uses the Katie Jig. How do you clamp up the dovetails, or do you have to?

Do they fit right without any other fooling around. How much force do you have to use to get them to fit? Did you make walnut fingers because you wore out the fingers that came with it?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

" How do you clamp up the dovetails "
It's best to make a clamp up block that fits the dovetail size you are using,most dovetails are a bit proud of the edge and must be press in place.... I use a 3/4" thick box joint block to press them into place with the clamps..

" How much force do you have to use to get them to fit?"
Very little, once in place they are locked in place so to speak.

" Did you make walnut fingers because you wore out the fingers that came with it? "
No , becasue I'm a cheap old SOB,and they cost 18.oo each..and I could make them for 20 cents each...with some scrap walnut...but the next ones will be Hard Maple the tips on the fingers like to rip/chip off when I copy them with the router...it's not a big deal but it would look a bit cleaner.. 

I'm now making a new 21" long one ,, the 21" long one from Katie is about 450.oo dollars ,aging I'm a cheap SOB... 

http://www.routerforums.com/72494-post14.html

========



S Bolton said:


> Bobj3, this question is for you or anyone else who uses the Katie Jig. How do you clamp up the dovetails, or do you have to?
> 
> Do they fit right without any other fooling around. How much force do you have to use to get them to fit? Did you make walnut fingers because you wore out the fingers that came with it?
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't quite imagine your box joint block?

Do they fit, right from the factory, without fooling around?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The item below should help, yes they fit right off the bat with out any fooling around...

Below you will see two types I use one to keep it square and one to push it into place...

====



S Bolton said:


> I can't quite imagine your box joint block?
> 
> Do they fit, right from the factory, without fooling around?
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

You should write a book.

What kind of clamps?

SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

How do you make those neat illustrations? You told me before. Paint.net? Google sketchup?

do you first put the box joint clamp on and then add the corner block? One corner block enough or do you need one in each corner.

sorry for caveman ignorance.
sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

" illustrations? " I use Paint.Net it's not as good as sketchup but it's about 100 times faster...  I can make one up in about 2 mins.or so..


They can be any type of clamp you have on hand..

I use the push block 1st. then the corner blocks, the norm is just two to keep it square until the glue sets up....

==========



S Bolton said:


> How do you make those neat illustrations? You told me before. Paint.net? Google sketchup?
> 
> do you first put the box joint clamp on and then add the corner block? One corner block enough or do you need one in each corner.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I wonder if they even need to be clamped? I watched a Marc Sommerfelt DVD and he just hammers them together. They fit so fell they don't appear to need to be clamped.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

I use these from Rocklers for corner & other clamping, as Bj has mentioned any type of clamp will work. You'll still need room for the glue so, you want them tight but not too tight. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11224
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16442


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Marc is alot like Norm A. you don't see what's going on in the background, snap and it's all glued up just right.. 

And you and I know it's not that easy most of the time, the clamps/push blocks just push them into place like they should be without the need of putting hammer marks on the stock but Marc likes to use his hand like a hammer alot of the time...but he is a big guy, but I don't like having bruises on my hands,,, not to say anything about driving a splinter in my hand from the dovetail joints,,,or putting in the little dents that are hard to get out from the wooden mallet/hammer,,, right tool for the right job thing...

============



S Bolton said:


> I wonder if they even need to be clamped? I watched a Marc Sommerfelt DVD and he just hammers them together. They fit so fell they don't appear to need to be clamped.
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I didn't think of that, the TV aspect of things.

Have you seen the new Katie Marc is going to be selling? Made in China. Do you think that is a better deal than the old one. I guess it looks like a better deal, but it is taking forever for Marc to get it. I hate to buy things from places like that (China, not Sommerfelt)

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

" Have you seen the new Katie Marc" 

Only in pictures like the one I posted,, I know what you mean about buying items from China BUT they now make so many tools, ( you will see more and more items having the little stick on them "CE stickey" ) they are now the biggest maker of tools in the world and most are marked for the US market..I saw a story on TV the other day where they have ban bicycle in many citys and highways in China that should say something how big they are getting, not a 3rd.world country anymore....plus they are now using more steel and oil than we are in the states...

" better deal than the old one " well yes and no, it's better looking but it's about the same thing...without the dumb handles 



=========== 





S Bolton said:


> I didn't think of that, the TV aspect of things.
> 
> Have you seen the new Katie Marc is going to be selling? Made in China. Do you think that is a better deal than the old one. I guess it looks like a better deal, but it is taking forever for Marc to get it. I hate to buy things from places like that (China, not Sommerfelt)
> 
> SB


----------

